# Was this you?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Was this spotter anybody on this forum? http://www.ksl.com/?sid=25485620&ni...t-on-y-mountain&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-2 If so, kudos to you.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

That would be way cool if it was, Awesome Job being able to help!


----------

